# Looking for a mouse forum



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Does anyone know about a good mouse forum where you don't get scolded for breeding a litter once in a blue moon?
I know about the Fun Mouse group but don't want to go there any more.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I was about to say Funmouse group.
Most pet sites I know frown upon intentional breeding, unless you are a practiced breeder. It seems to a pretty universal internet taboo among companion animals, at least in the fan communities.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Try Facebook. There is a group on there for everything, LOL ! I am part of a couple rat groups there and they talk about breeding all the time (all or most are actual ratteries that show and stuff too).


----------

